# Troup Co.Giant..



## flintdiver (Nov 5, 2004)

Taken this morning, gross 177", 230 lbs. live weight....a buddy of mine snapped the pic of this buck in the bed of a guy's truck in LaGrange this morning.


----------



## flintdiver (Nov 5, 2004)

*here is the pic...*

Pic attached , here it is ..


----------



## J Pritchard III (Nov 5, 2004)

woooo nelly...that's a hauss


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 5, 2004)

*Nice..*

Oh Yea....


----------



## Dean (Nov 5, 2004)

*I am sure*

you will read all about it in GON, but I heard through thr rumor mill that the hunter was walking to his stand this morning just after daybreak and the buck simply stepped out it front of him, he hadn't made it to his stand site yet......as with all harvest's, right place at the right time! 

Congrat's to the hunter, buck of a GA lifetime!


----------



## leo (Nov 5, 2004)

*STRONG deer*

Great looking rack  


Thanks flintdiver for posting for us


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2004)

Man alive!!


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## flattop (Nov 5, 2004)

That would've been a good deer next year    

Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 5, 2004)

Great buck, no doubt about it!

Congrats to the lucky hunter...


----------



## GAGE (Nov 5, 2004)

*Amazing*

Now that is what my deer hunting dreams are made of!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 5, 2004)

Man what a buck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 5, 2004)

By the look of that monsters neck, I'd say it's that time in Troup!!

What a deer!!!  A buck of a lifetime!!!

Tommy


----------



## muzzyman (Nov 5, 2004)

he shot the deer on the way 2 his stand, gon meet him this afternoon to take pics for the dec. cover


----------



## Label Dawg (Nov 5, 2004)

:speechles 
....must have killed that rascal in self-defense


----------



## RCCola (Nov 5, 2004)

Awesome BUCK  

Can't wait to read more about the monster.


----------



## Hawg (Nov 5, 2004)

Troup Co.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 5, 2004)

*Oh My...*

That certainly makes it more difficult to sleep tonight in anticipation of a good hunt in the morning...


----------



## Hawg (Nov 5, 2004)

I heard that preacher.  
Good luck in the morning.


----------



## bawana (Nov 5, 2004)

saw the deer at gco outdoors. It even looks bigger in person wow what a deer.


----------



## tallbuck (Nov 5, 2004)

ah it not that big...lol   congrats


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 5, 2004)

I would be happy with one half that size in the morning. I think the record for Chattooga co. (where i will be in the morning ) Is 138.


----------



## UWGduck (Nov 7, 2004)

Was that the same one at prescotts on Sat morning??? If so it was huge.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 8, 2004)

That is nothing but a HOSS


----------



## Eshad (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh my!!!!!!!! :speechles


----------



## Mauiboy (Nov 8, 2004)

*Giant!*

What a deer!


----------



## HT2 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Now that's what I like!!!!!!!!!!*

He's a "NO-BRAINER"!!!!!!!!!!!

No question about whether he's big enough of not.......

Good, Good Buck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 8, 2004)

See boys, what I been tellin ya'll?   
Troup county has it all---big bucks, good looking women, and good fishing. 

Congratulations!

 


The guy that shot it deserved it--he's great guy that does a lot for kids and tries to get them into hunting, fishing and trapping. 

Uncle T


----------



## short stop (Nov 8, 2004)

NICE  ---- VERY NICE   SS


----------



## Sandy Bottoms (Nov 10, 2004)

The buck was just walking along. I did notice him check the wind.


----------



## flintdiver (Nov 10, 2004)

*If thats your buck ....*

I sure am proud for you Congrats !! I hope you don't mind me posting the pic.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 10, 2004)

Thats the Daddy for sure.  :speechles


----------



## jrgriggs (Nov 10, 2004)

Thats a hoss for sure way to go


----------



## tknight (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure this is the same deer,

http://www.guncountryoutdoors.com


----------



## Sandy Bottoms (Nov 15, 2004)

No I do not mind. Thanks to everyone for your humbling praises.


----------



## Crankbait (Nov 18, 2004)

*I knew it had to have something to do with T-Bone*

When I saw the deer, I was pretty sure that it had come off of the old Rocky Branch Plantation area of Troup Co.  My guess is that he was hunting with Jeff Foxworthy and was lucky enough to pull the trigger on the monster.  Glad to hear that he is a deserving hunter.

I sure would like GON to change the rules on how much credit someone gets for killing a big deer in let's say Dooly county verses a deer killed in Dawson county.  Several years ago they fishing contest did just that.  It would also be nice the have the people that hunt on the $5,000 - $10,000 / year clubs and the private land owners compete at a different level than the average Joe in Georgia.

Great Deer - all of Georgia is proud of ya - Tell T-Bone we got some good FISHSTICKS up around the Mall of Georgia. 

Crankbait


----------



## Dean (Nov 19, 2004)

*Just for the record*

the buck was not taken on the old Rocky Branch, (which is located in Harris Co). It was taken in Troup Co. on the land willed and used by the boy's club called Pineland. T-Bone and Realtree et al do hunt that property as well.


----------

